# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  biến tần fuji frenic 5000g9s ( type FRN5.5G9S-2)

## quocquan

Xin các bạn cho minh hỏi con biến tần này  dùng được cho 3 spindle 1.5kw không .  Nhãn hiệu này có bền không ?  Dễ set không . Cám ơn  các bạn.

----------


## biết tuốt

Con này mấy kw nhi?  , công suất lớn bằng 3 x1,5kw thì chay ok, nhỏ hơn thì chạy đuối tí
Dòng fuji frenic 9s hình như cũng cổ rồi, nhưng cũng bền e có mays con frenic chạy ngon lắm
Set cho spindle tàu cũng dễ thôi bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Con này 5K5 nên chạy dư được 3 con 1k5

----------


## quocquan

> Con này mấy kw nhi?  , công suất lớn bằng 3 x1,5kw thì chay ok, nhỏ hơn thì chạy đuối tí
> Dòng fuji frenic 9s hình như cũng cổ rồi, nhưng cũng bền e có mays con frenic chạy ngon lắm
> Set cho spindle tàu cũng dễ thôi bác


 minh định mua biến tần 5,5kw này , vần đề người bán không biết set mà mình cũng không biết luôn , mình nghe nói biến tần 3 pha mà mình xài 1 pha hình như chạy khoảng 1/3 công suất? nhờ bạn tư vấn giúp mình nghé mình cám ơn bạn

----------


## biết tuốt

> minh định mua biến tần 5,5kw này , vần đề người bán không biết set mà mình cũng không biết luôn , mình nghe nói biến tần 3 pha mà mình xài 1 pha hình như chạy khoảng 1/3 công suất? nhờ bạn tư vấn giúp mình nghé mình cám ơn bạn


không biết của bạn là cái chạy 200v hay 400v?
biến tần công suất lớn thường có 3 đầu vào và có thể dùng cả điện 3 phase và 1 phase 
khi cần điều khiển motor công suất lớn , lớn ở đây là loại có đường kính to và dòng khởi động lớn , tốc độ chậm, dùng tải nặng trong công nghiệp thì cần dùng điện 3 phase
bạn chỉ dùng kéo spindle chạy gỗ của trung quốc thì dùng 1 phase cũng được và vẫn đủ công suất  thoải mái

----------


## quocquan

> không biết của bạn là cái chạy 200v hay 400v?
> biến tần công suất lớn thường có 3 đầu vào và có thể dùng cả điện 3 phase và 1 phase 
> khi cần điều khiển motor công suất lớn , lớn ở đây là loại có đường kính to và dòng khởi động lớn , tốc độ chậm, dùng tải nặng trong công nghiệp thì cần dùng điện 3 phase
> bạn chỉ dùng kéo spindle chạy gỗ của trung quốc thì dùng 1 phase cũng được và vẫn đủ công suất  thoải mái


cam on ban rat nhieu vi chia se cua ban

----------

